# Yield Surprises.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Of course, it is not surprising about high yields at this point, but I thought it was quite interesting what Phipps stated about a older non-GMO variety seed. I know some of you fellas have also experienced the "benefits"(growing and financial) of some of the non-gmo seed.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/phipps-biggest-yield-surprise-is-old-seed-technology-naa-john-phipps/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea I have a old number I have been planting close to 20 yrs.Usually yields 20-30 better then anything.Little poor on standibility so I take it out early.

$100 acre less seed cost then the newest latest and greatest,which I still plant a few bags of to compare every yr.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Our best corn this year was an VT2 Northrop King. Stood like a champ all year. My worst was a Wyffels variety, didn't stand so well.... Gonna plant more of NK and Epley (which I can get from this really cool guy west of me) next year.

And here's why I have more gray hair...


----------

